# Michelle Hunziker enjoys a day on the beach with Max Morbini her two daughters Sole and Celeste and her dog Lilly in Forte dei Marmi - June 24,2015 (4



## Mandalorianer (25 Juni 2015)

​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Juni 2015)

Noch nicht wieder ganz "die Alte", aber mit seiner Hilfe (Fitness-Guru) auf dem besten Weg dahin! :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Brian (25 Juni 2015)

:thx: für super-sexy Michelle :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skyman61 (25 Juni 2015)

Super. Danke


----------



## erwinfrank46 (26 Juni 2015)

*FULLQUOTES SIND HIER VERBOTEN !!!
*
jeden sommer das gleiche


----------



## Croocker (26 Juni 2015)

Sehr Hübsch Danke


----------



## Trojanski (26 Juni 2015)

:thx: für die rote Michelle


----------



## chini72 (27 Juni 2015)

:thx: für MiCHELLE!!


----------



## luuckystar (28 Juni 2015)

danke für Michelle


----------



## gundi (11 Juli 2015)

super danke


----------



## BUCCIOLO (8 Sep. 2015)

beautiful... as always


----------



## schlonko (8 Sep. 2015)

mitm kleid nachn strand.......


----------



## lordvader1905 (29 Dez. 2015)

Top, vielen Dank


----------



## cheesygouda (29 Dez. 2015)

very nice Lady


----------



## Tiberius (30 Dez. 2015)

Eine super-tolle Frau!


----------



## hermann_schlange (4 Jan. 2016)

Danke für die hübsche Michelle


----------

